# Rotary AD Model 50



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

I managed to score this awesome Model 50; however unfortunately it's missing it's second hand. I've contacted AQuadive and as I thought they don't have an spare parts for this model. I don't hold out any hope of sourcing an original hand but wondered if anyone had any suggestion regarding a replacement. Does anyone know what the hand dimensions are? Specifically pipe diameter, length.










Cheers,

Matt


----------



## chasecj7 (Sep 23, 2013)

The only assistance I can offer is for you to send it to me and I will alleviate you of your burden.

You're welcome


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

chasecj7 said:


> The only assistance I can offer is for you to send it to me and I will alleviate you of your burden.
> 
> You're welcome


Haha - nice try!


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Looking great Matt just keep looking on eBay and you will find a second hand.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


> Looking great Matt just keep looking on eBay and you will find a second hand.


Cheers Jeff - always good to see your duo! I think that is going to have to be my plan. I don't suppose you know the dimensions of the hand? Can't seem to find the pipe diameter measurement anywhere.


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

I have know idea try the Deskdivers site and email them.
DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


> I have know idea try the Deskdivers site and email them.
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


No probs. I tried Andy but no reply. Last time he emailed he said he was busy so he's probably missed my email.


----------



## Soulspawn (Sep 18, 2012)

Any luck with finding the second hand? 

Just out of curiosity, do many model 50s come up in the forums? As I've been keeping an eye out for them on fleabay and through watch recon but haven't had much luck at all. 
Any other sources I'm missing? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Soulspawn said:


> Any luck with finding the second hand?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do many model 50s come up in the forums? As I've been keeping an eye out for them on fleabay and through watch recon but haven't had much luck at all.
> Any other sources I'm missing?
> ...


Not had much look with the second hand yet. I'll send you a PM bud.


----------



## JonasForsberg (Mar 12, 2008)

Matt_wool83 said:


> Not had much look with the second hand yet. I'll send you a PM bud.


Hi!
I would bet my life on that the second hand on the Rotary time-depth is exactly the same as on the Aquadive time depth. I assume that if you ask "jeff_wilson" he can confirm that the movement is the same as on the Aquadive time-depth (esa 9154... or variations of).... there for the second hand of a Aquadive will fit your watch. A couple of times every year (approx 2-3 times) there are an Aquadive time-depth in poor condition on "the bay" for sale. You will get it for approx 3-400 usd. Use this second hand when cut to the right length (right where the second marking is located). 
If you search the bay... you might find a simular (cheaper) second hand on a watch with esa 9154 movement.
An alternative to this COULD be to make a new one on a 3-D printer.... but I don´t know if it is going to work. Has anyone ever done this???? If so PLEASE let me know.

Jonas


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

JonasForsberg said:


> Hi!
> I would bet my life on that the second hand on the Rotary time-depth is exactly the same as on the Aquadive time depth. I assume that if you ask "jeff_wilson" he can confirm that the movement is the same as on the Aquadive time-depth (esa 9154... or variations of).... there for the second hand of a Aquadive will fit your watch. A couple of times every year (approx 2-3 times) there are an Aquadive time-depth in poor condition on "the bay" for sale. You will get it for approx 3-400 usd. Use this second hand when cut to the right length (right where the second marking is located).
> If you search the bay... you might find a simular (cheaper) second hand on a watch with esa 9154 movement.
> An alternative to this COULD be to make a new one on a 3-D printer.... but I don´t know if it is going to work. Has anyone ever done this???? If so PLEASE let me know.
> ...


Thanks Jonas. I've managed to find out that the second hand has an unusually long pipe length (4mm) due to the movement position in the case.

I've managed to find someone who thinks he can fabricate me a hand with the correct pipe length. After all the hand is a bog standard second hand that has been cut down.

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Stunning piece. Really love the vibrant colours...and that duo is just fabulous!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

The mighty Rotary is now complete. I managed to track down an awesome watchmaker/craftsman/master tinkerer called Florian via my good buddy Adam (Thunderdaddy) and he agreed to fabricate me a second hand. The issue with sourcing one was the extra long 4mm pipe length on the hand; however not a problem for Florian. He stripped the watch, serviced it and fabricated the hand in under a week. I can thoroughly recommend him for any watch work!

Here are some pics:


----------



## jeff wilson (Sep 3, 2010)

Fantastic job watch is looking great.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

that is is too watch. totally baffled by its history etc. can h share some facts in it? is it in some way related to aquadive? it looks brilliant.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

tobytobes said:


> that is is too watch. totally baffled by its history etc. can h share some facts in it? is it in some way related to aquadive? it looks brilliant.


This link is a quick fire source of information on the Aquadive (Rotary) Model 50:

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/AD50.html

One of the many things I like about the Rotary iteration is that it was made for the non-US market and as I'm English I'm its target customer


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks. that's interesting reading and one super rare watch u have there.


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

tobytobes said:


> thanks. that's interesting reading and one super rare watch u have there.


Check out Jeff Wilson's collection if you want to see rare Aquadives!


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

jeff wilson said:


> Fantastic job watch is looking great.


Cheers Jeff. Not on par with your example but I'm certainly glad to have restored and back on my wrist.


----------

